
New gene found: helps prevent heart attack, stroke; may block effects of aging - evo_9
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/05/160517094208.htm
======
cjbprime
Please (everyone) stop posting scientific press releases regarding a single
study. They are always massively suspect. If this work is correct then there
will soon be replications and meta-studies and we can talk about it then. The
assumption for an unverified single study, especially one using phrases like
"scientific dogma", should be that it is probably incorrect.

